# Question - Coming off serzone starting celexa



## Guest (Feb 25, 2002)

I have been on serzone for over a year. I took it at night because it caused severe abdominal pains for a little while after taking the pill(even on a low dosage). Otherwise it was pretty good.Because of the recent warnings on liver damage I asked my Dr to put me on something else and he suggested celexa. I am decreasing the serzone dosage but because it was only 100 mg to begin with, I moved to 50 for the first step and only step before stopping it.How long will the headaches, jitters and various other symptoms last? I want to start the celexa soon, but would like the worst of this to subside first.Help!


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

IMO this is kind of an odd switch. Serzone is generally for people whos systems are a little more "excitable" than "normal". The Celexa might speed things up a bit. It may also cause insomnia (which it did in my wife).I had tried taking Serzone for a while, but could not take the grogginess that I had all day. I felt it was dangerous driving while I was on it. Now I am taking Doxepin, which is an older, cheaper drug. I find the side effects to be pretty tolerable.Bob


----------

